# Isosceles Boost - High pitch wine ?



## Pimpoftheyear70 (Sep 3, 2020)

Looking for any help with my latest build .

Put it all together , and its got a crazy loud wine when engaged .
By pass is clean and quiet .
Using a known good Boss PSA120 power supply .

Swapped out the TC1044SCPA with another one , no change .
Swapped out the TLO71CP with another one , No change.
Using BC550 , the build sheet calls for a BC550C . Not sure if that matters ??

I check and meter all caps , diodes before they are installed on the PCB . All seemed ok .
A straight a head build , never thought i'd have a problem with this one . 


Any help would be super appreciated .
Thank you !


----------



## Abyssmal (Sep 10, 2020)

Hey, did you find your issue?
I have high pitch feedback when both top potentiometers are fully counterclockwise and the left switch is UP.


----------



## Robert (Sep 10, 2020)

In the past this was caused by a faulty TC1044SCPA.      Swapping with another from a different supplier cleared up the issue.


----------



## Abyssmal (Sep 11, 2020)

Robert said:


> In the past this was caused by a faulty TC1044SCPA.      Swapping with another from a different supplier cleared up the issue.



Mine is from Digikey, i doubt they would sell bad ones?


----------



## zgrav (Sep 11, 2020)

bad chips can show up sometimes even from trusted suppliers.


----------



## falzhobel (Sep 11, 2020)

Norke said:


> Mine is from Digikey, i doubt they would sell bad ones?



I had a bad batch from Mouser, high pitch with all those TC1044...


----------



## Abyssmal (Sep 11, 2020)

falzhobel said:


> I had a bad batch from Mouser, high pitch with all those TC1044...



Anyone know what is happening? I've been doing diy since 5 years now and i never heard of mouser or digikey having components not working on diy builds...


----------



## Pimpoftheyear70 (Sep 11, 2020)

This last batch i got from Tayda , I've got some from them before without a problem and worked good .
I'm gonna pull the 7660 from my Klon clone and see if that helps , the Clone is dead quiet !!


----------



## Pimpoftheyear70 (Sep 12, 2020)

Ok , So i pulled the 7660 from my Klon , and put it in the boost , and now the Boost runs dead quiet .
Took the TC1044SCPA that i pulled from the Isosceles Boost put it in my KLon .... it runs quiet in the Klon ??  

So i pulled the 7660 and tried the other 5 remaining TC1044SCPA ( That i have on hand ) in this Isosceles Boost , and they ALL WINE the same !!!! 
I put the 7660 back in the boost , and its Quiet !! 

Strange , Puzzled , and have no answers ...


----------



## Pimpoftheyear70 (Sep 12, 2020)

Thanks to who all posted with the idea of the bad chip !! 

?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 12, 2020)

Yeah that's unfortunate. All I can add is that I've built two Isosceles Boosts with Tayda TC1044SCPAs with no issues. I've never tried one from Digikey or Mouser, although I've bought parts from each that were consistently good.


----------



## Pimpoftheyear70 (Sep 13, 2020)

Update !!

I was playing my Klon clone today with the TC1044SCPA that i had removed from the boost circuit mentioned above , and now i can 
hear the same faint wine coming through , so i know that it's these charge pump chips causing this issue . This Klon clone has been 
super quiet , and never had a noise issue since it was built 4 years ago .

Take everyone !!


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 13, 2020)

Pimpoftheyear70 said:


> Update !!
> 
> I was playing my Klon clone today with the TC1044SCPA that i had removed from the boost circuit mentioned above , and now i can
> hear the same faint wine coming through , so i know that it's these charge pump chips causing this issue . This Klon clone has been
> ...



Way to go with finding the cause! Also, congrats on winning Pimp of the Year 1970!


----------



## falzhobel (Sep 14, 2020)

Just got a batch of 200 TC1044 from Mouser and they "all" (tested about 10-15 randomly) wine into the Isosceles circuit. Those from Tayda are fine.


----------



## music6000 (Sep 14, 2020)

I can honestly say I have never had a bad 7660SCPAZ in my builds, I have never used the TC1044SCPA in any of my builds that I'm aware of!


----------



## Radkins80 (Sep 15, 2020)

I built a Triangulum boost that has a high pitch whistle even with the pedal off. Can't figure it out for the life of me. Might just have to try some new IC's I guess.


----------



## zgrav (Sep 15, 2020)

Radkins80 said:


> I built a Triangulum boost that has a high pitch whistle even with the pedal off. Can't figure it out for the life of me. Might just have to try some new IC's I guess.


seems like a good idea.  you can find a lot of threads in the forums about high pitched noise in some pedals with voltage boosts.


----------



## Radkins80 (Sep 15, 2020)

zgrav said:


> seems like a good idea.  you can find a lot of threads in the forums about high pitched noise in some pedals with voltage boosts.



I knew I should've used chip cradles! ??


----------



## Radkins80 (Sep 18, 2020)

I have gone through over half a dozen of those tc1044 chips in 2 different triangulum boosts and both pedals still whistle. About to give up on them and stay away from pedal builds that use a charge pump.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 19, 2020)

Radkins80 said:


> I have gone through over half a dozen of those tc1044 chips in 2 different triangulum boosts and both pedals still whistle. About to give up on them and stay away from pedal builds that use a charge pump.



Have you tried a Tayda 1044? That’s what I’ve used on 2 Isosceles Boosts and neither had an issue.


----------



## Pimpoftheyear70 (Sep 3, 2020)

Looking for any help with my latest build .

Put it all together , and its got a crazy loud wine when engaged .
By pass is clean and quiet .
Using a known good Boss PSA120 power supply .

Swapped out the TC1044SCPA with another one , no change .
Swapped out the TLO71CP with another one , No change.
Using BC550 , the build sheet calls for a BC550C . Not sure if that matters ??

I check and meter all caps , diodes before they are installed on the PCB . All seemed ok .
A straight a head build , never thought i'd have a problem with this one . 


Any help would be super appreciated .
Thank you !


----------



## Radkins80 (Sep 19, 2020)

No I haven't. Where are they based out of? I am in the US and don't really want to wait a month or more for parts.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Sep 19, 2020)

Radkins80 said:


> No I haven't. Where are they based out of? I am in the US and don't really want to wait a month or more for parts.



I’m in the US as well and their DHL shipping is fast. Usually a week or so. It’s where I order most of my components and parts from (and I’d venture a guess a fair amount of other people here do as well). They even have PedalPCB specific pre-drilled enclosures. 






						Electronic Parts Online Store - Tayda Electronics
					






					www.taydaelectronics.com


----------

